# Free php / mysql hosting



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

I set up a webite a few months ago on a free web hosting site called excelitehost.com
Two months down the line they deleted my databases, including the information. So I recreate everything on their "new" server, and now I cant get into the Control Panel. 
Anyonw know what is going on with them. 

Anyway, I need a new free host with a subdomain.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well Cheese owns excelitehost.com so try giving him a PM.

Not even sure if he still visits here, I haven't seen him around much.


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

is that his full user name?? Cheese
I'm assuming he's just gonna tell me that he's shut down - do you know of anywhere else that will offer free hosting with MySQL/PHP


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I knew a great place, but they closed down 7 months ago


----------



## FatMania (Dec 25, 2005)

check these sites 


```
http://www.tekcities.com/signup.php
```
Features:
* 5000 MB Disk Space (5 GB)
* 10000 MB Transfer (10 GB Bandwidth)
* A Fast, Friendly Tech Support Team
* Custom EZ Site Builder Pro Software!
* Your ,Owntekcities.com/Username URL
* Site Promotion Tools (Coming Soon)
* Blazing Fast & Reliable 99.9% Uptime Servers!
* Instant Activation
* Premade Scripts, Clipart, and Other Resources!
* A Free Subdomain/URL Shortening Service (Coming Soon)
* And Much, Much More!


```
http://www.orgfree.com/features.html
```
Features:- 200 MB Webspace
- Unmetered Traffic
- free phpBB hosting - One click Autoinstaller
- Full FTP Access with FXP Support
- Latest stable PHP (4.4.1) with GD library and Zend Optimizer
- php mail() enabled
- MySQL Support (Latest Stable Version-4.0.26), One Database Per Account
- SSI Support (Server Side Includes)
- Fast & Reliable Servers
- Instant Activation
- Technical Support
- phpMyAdmin to Administer Your Database
- Web-Based File Manager
- Free Website Tools
- Free Subdomain: ,


```
yourchoice.orgfree.com
```
or

```
yourchoice.6te.net
```


```
http://www.noads.biz/freehosting.html
```
- 50 MB Webspace
- limited traffic
- 100% NO ADS (Banner/Popup/Text and so on)
- Fast & Reliable Servers
- Instant Activation
- Technical Support
- Full FTP Access with FXP Support
- Latest stable PHP with GD library and Zend Optimizer
- SSI Support (Server Side Includes)
- Web-Based File Manager
- Free Website Tools
- Free Subdomain:

```
yourchoice.noads.biz
yourchoice.noads.de
yourchoice.noads.info
yourchoice.noads.ws
```
- No Restrictions (e.g. file size, type)!!!
- Image Hotlink allowed


```
http://www.gwgaming.net/join.php
```
Features:-No Pop Up Ads
-Domain or Subdomain
-500 MB of Web Space
-2 GB of Bandwidth
-cPanel Administration
-Fantasico Administration
-Up to 10 Email Accounts
-Up to 10 FTP Accounts
-PHP and MYSQL Support


```
http://profusehost.net
```
Features:
Free Subdomain Host*
Free Domain Hosting*
Account Features:
Disc Space - 1000 MB (1 GB)
Monthly Bandwidth - Unlimited
Linux Based
CPanel control panel
FrontPage extensions
DataBase Management:
MySQL or Postgre DB - Unlimited
phpMyAdmin
phpPgAdmin
E-mail management:
Email accounts - Unlimited
Email List - Unlimited
Web-based email access
Forwarding
Auto responders
Catch-all mailbox
SPAM protection
FTP management:
FTP accounts - Unlimited
Change FTP login message
Kill FTP sessions
Statistics:
Site traffic stats
View Latest Visitors
View Bandwidth Usage
View Error Log
Download a raw log file
Scripts:
Install ready scripts from CPanel
Personal CGI-BIN
PHP5 (5.0.4), Perl, and Python
SSI (Server Side Includes)
Site Control:
File manager
Password protected directories
Password management
Banners:
Leaderboard (728 x 90)
Wide Skyscraper (160x600)


```
http://www.5gigs.com/signup.php
```
Features:
* Your domain name hosted free
* 100 megs of space & 5 gigs bandwidth
* cPanel and analog stats
* Real FTP access and File Manager
* 5 POP3 email accounts with webmail
* 1 MySQL database with PHPMyAdmin
* Lots of pre-installed scripts including guestbooks, forums, counter, countdown, clock, formmail, PHPBB, PHPNUKE, OSCommerce and more...
* Fast, poweful dedicated servers
* No forced banners or Pop-Ups
or
YourName.5gigs.com hosted free
* 80 megs of space & 5 gigs bandwidth
* cPanel and analog stats
* Real FTP access and File Manager
* 5 POP3 email accounts with webmail
* 1 MySQL database with PHPMyAdmin
* Lots of pre-installed scripts including guestbooks,
forums, counter, countdown, clock, formmail, PHPBB, PHPNUKE,
OSCommerce and more...
* Fast, powerful dedicated servers
* No forced banners or Pop-Ups


```
http://www.wowzorz.net/guidelines.php
```
Features:
Space: 50 Mega Bytes
Bandwith: 1000 Mega Bytes (Reset every 30 day)
FTP accounts: 3
Email accounts: 3
SQL databses: 5
Sub domains: 5
Parked domains: 3
Addon domains: 3
Cgi access: YES
Frontpage extension: YES
Control panel: cPanel


```
http://www.byethost.com/index.php?page=plans
```
Free hosting plans all include: Free Cpanel allowing you to add more
free sub domains, free MySQL database(s), FTP accounts and much more!
Storage Max Free Plan Features
20 GB Traffic Per Month 250 MB Web Space
2 MySQL Database
20 Sub Domains 
MySQL ProFree Plan Features
20 GB Traffic Per Month
150 MB Web Space
10 MySQL Database
20 Sub Domains
Traffic Master Free Plan Features
30 GB Traffic Per Month
100 MB Web Space
2 MySQL Database
20 Sub Domains
Subdomain Commander Plan Features
20 GB Traffic Per Month
150 MB Web Space
2 MySQL Database
Unlimited Sub Domains


```
www.host.sk
```
YourWeb.host.sk
50 MB disk space
E-mail - [host][email protected][/host] e-mail
WebMail - WebMail access to Your e-mail account
POP3 - POP3 access to Your e-mail account
ANTI-SPAM - SPAM filtering for Your mailbox
ANTI-VIRUS - ANTI-VIRUS for Your emails
MySQL - one MySQL database
PHP - PHP5 for Your web pages
Mobile - support for WAP pages and JAVA mobile phone games download


```
http://www.lxhost.com
```
Features:
199 MB Free Webspace
We try to offer the best free web hosting services to our users.
This is why we offer more free web space than our competition. We offer
199 Megs of FREE WEB SPACE! (Most web
sites use less than 10 Meg).
We give you enough space to
host an online album with over 1750 high quality photos, and the speed and reliability to serve your site across the world.
FTP and File Manager Upload


```
lxhost.com.
```
Managing your files and uploading your files are the the most important tasks you will perform. We offer a wide variety of options for uploading your files. FTP transfers are the most popular forms of file transfer, and you can do that at , you have 6):
lxhost.com. We also have browser uploads available if you only need to transfer a few files and don't wish to use FTP. We have FTP tutorials available for our FTP users in our tech support sections.
Short Subdomain Address
We give you a free subdomain that is very short and easy to remember. If you choose "free" as your username, then your free web site URL is:
Free Website Tools
The control panel has many tools for building and managing your website.
Fast & Reliable Servers
It does you no good to have free web hosting if it takes a year for your pages to load.
We have spent a great deal of time and money creating a network of state-of-the-art, high-tech equipment so that your page will load extremely fast.
PLEASE Ask your Questions and Seek Help at the HELP section not here

```
http://www.clawz.com
```
50 MB of Disk Space
1,000MB of Monthly Bandwidth
CGI/Perl Scripting
PHP Scripting
Unlimited Email Forwarding
1 Domain Hosting
5 Sub-Domain Hosting
mySQL Database
True FTP Access
Web-based FTP Access
Account Control Panel
NOT Ad-free


```
http://www.ripway.com/signup.asp
```
Features Include:
Very easy to use interface.
Access your files from anywhere in the world, with almost any browser.
Upload with our no-software-required HTTP uploader or your favorite FTP client.
Unlimited access to your own files-no transfer limits when logged in to your account.
Dedicated customer service, with online customer service inquiries.
From 30MB to 400MB of storage, on fast servers, connected to the internet with high speed networks and multiple peers.
No ad banners!
Full PHP Scripting Support
Blogging features!
MySQL Coming Soon
Share files with the public from other websites.
Easily manage your files with folders and subfolders.
Move files between folders, copy files, and rename files with ease.
Upload any type of file.
Upgrade with PayPal or any major credit card.
Sort files in your folders by name, upload date, file type, and file size.

sorry its messy


----------

